# Gourds and cross pollination



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What all will cross with a gourd ?

My middle son is fascinated with growing them and I'm not sure what all I might have to segregate from them.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

do a web search for cucumber, squash , melon and gourds. With the types/names of plant you are growing. You'll be able to figure it out from what you should find.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

But then there'd be no point asking and interacting in this forum, which I have come to prefer. There are old school experts here whose experience I trust over web fluff elsewhere.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

This is a complicated question, because gourds can belong to more than one genus. Also, pumpkins can belong to more than one genus, and so can squash. And they can cross pollinate within genus and sometimes even from one genus to the other...so it would be easier to either buy seed each year, experiment with crosses, or...

If you really want to save seed from your gourds and have them come true to type next year, your best bet is to hand pollinate. Start by tying off several male and female flowers, tape works well to do this. Then, when pollen is ready, pick the male flower and use it to dust the female stigma. Then you will need to re-tape the female flower. You can also tie a small paper bag around the flower. The point is to keep any other pollen from reaching the fertile flower.

Now this is time consuming and you really have to want those seeds! Let me know how that works out.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

*Copied from a previous thread titled: Questions about planting.*
Cucurbits have a flowering habit which is quite unique among the vegetable crops. They are "monoecious", which means they produce separate male and female flowers on the same plant. The flowers are found in the axils of the leaves. The flowers can be easily distinguished from each other as the female flowers have small, immature fruits at their bases. In order for fruit set to occur, pollen from the male flower must be transferred to the female flower. Honeybees are the principal means by which pollen is transferred from the male flower to the female flower. (The part of the lesson about "bees".)

Since they have a similar flowering habit, bloom about the same time, and are members of the same plant family, it is logical that gardeners might assume that squash, melons, and cucumbers will cross-pollinate. Fortunately, however, this is not true. The female flowers of each crop can be fertilized only by pollen from male flowers of the same species. Cross pollination, however, can occur between varieties within a species. Cross pollination can be seen in the squashes and pumpkins. Summer squash, pumpkins, gourds, and some types of winter squash belong to the same plant species Cucurbita pepo. All species members may cross with one another. Thus, an acorn squash will cross pollinate with a zucchini or a miniature gourd. However, muskmelon (Cucumis melo) and cucumbers (Cucumis sativus) belong to different species and will not cross with each other or members of the Cucurbita genus. ]

The above information was taken from an article by Linda Naeve, Department of Horticulture a, Iowa State University. Very helpful article at: http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/node/981


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

ksfarmer said:


> *Copied from a previous thread titled: Questions about planting.*
> Cucurbits have a flowering habit which is quite unique among the vegetable crops. They are "monoecious", which means they produce separate male and female flowers on the same plant. The flowers are found in the axils of the leaves. The flowers can be easily distinguished from each other as the female flowers have small, immature fruits at their bases. In order for fruit set to occur, pollen from the male flower must be transferred to the female flower. Honeybees are the principal means by which pollen is transferred from the male flower to the female flower. (The part of the lesson about "bees".)
> 
> Since they have a similar flowering habit, bloom about the same time, and are members of the same plant family, it is logical that gardeners might assume that squash, melons, and cucumbers will cross-pollinate. Fortunately, however, this is not true. The female flowers of each crop can be fertilized only by pollen from male flowers of the same species. Cross pollination, however, can occur between varieties within a species. Cross pollination can be seen in the squashes and pumpkins. Summer squash, pumpkins, gourds, and some types of winter squash belong to the same plant species Cucurbita pepo. All species members may cross with one another. Thus, an acorn squash will cross pollinate with a zucchini or a miniature gourd. However, muskmelon (Cucumis melo) and cucumbers (Cucumis sativus) belong to different species and will not cross with each other or members of the Cucurbita genus. ]
> ...


OK...in general, this may be true. However, there have been successful crosses between genus...
Cross pollination generally occurs only among members within the same species. However some crossing between species occurs in the genus Cucurbita, among pumpkins, squash and gourds. C. pepo will cross with C.
mixta and C. moschata: and C. maxima will cross with C. moschata. C. pepo will not cross with C. maxima. Cross pollination does not occur between melons, cucumbers or other species.

Since it is not always easy to identify which genus a pumpkin belongs to, for example, you can always be sure if you use the hand pollination method I mentioned.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what will cross with what. If you are not wanting to save the seeds, you won't have to worry about it crossing as it will not effect this year's fruits. Let your son know that gourds need a LOT of room. They will climb way up into trees if you let them. They are very fun though they take a very long growing season for the large ones so you will have to make sure the ones you want to plant will have enough time. For instance luffa and snake gourds, even if started inside early are still VERY iffy here in zone 5. That being said, they are fun and make great crafts. There is a little boy who stops to buy my gourds every year that I have dried and he makes art with them and has even been in the newspaper for his gourd art.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks folks.

I'm not so concerned about Sam's gourd seeds. A cross between gourds might be even more interesting than the original.
But...... my melons, pumpkins, cukes, etc. ARE a major concern.
I save all of my own seed...
So..... though I came here hoping for a little peace of mind, you have all assuredly disposed with any possibility of that....
But I will sleep better having some peace about KNOWING that I have no peace, I think.
Looks like Sam will be planting gourds at all four far corners of the earth.

Nickie.... that boy you mention sounds familiar....


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

How much space can you put between your melons, pumpkins and cukes and those gourds? Bees pollinate them and they can travel a long way. Sorry to take away that last little piece of your mind ;-)


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I have bees, all right, up to seven strong hives now.... and I know well their mischievous ways. 

I have roughly two miles to play with, and that ain't near enough.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Would you be able to remove the male flowers from the gourds? If you are diligent, you could prevent the gourds from pollinating your crops for seed saving. I think that they would provide enough pollen for the gourd crop to produce. But you would really need to get those males snipped pretty quick.

Mischievous bees, huh?!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> But...... my melons, pumpkins, cukes, etc. ARE a major concern.


Langenaria gourds will NOT cross with Cucumis melons or Cucumis cucumbers so there is no need for concern there. Nor will they readily cross with Cucurbita pumpkins so no need for concern there, either. 

Martin


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, Martin, that begs the question.....

Are there Cucumis or Cucurbita gourds ?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> Well, Martin, that begs the question.....
> 
> Are there Cucumis or Cucurbita gourds ?


There indeed are Cucumis melons which also have gourd names and there are also Cucurbita gourds and Langenaria melons. 

Martin


----------

